# Oberon Davinci Cover for K3



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

I just got my Oberon Davinci in black for my K3. It looks incredible. This is my first Oberon cover, I had a M-Edge Executive Jacket for my K1, and I'm amazed at how light it is. I expected it to be bulkier from the images on the website. The black goes really nice with the graphite Kindle and the corner straps are incredibly secure. For those concerned about buttons being covered, only the barest edge of the bottom right corner of my back button is covered by the strap. The other bottom strap is fully clear of the shift button. Below are a few pictures I took, including the cute key charm they taped on the outside of the packaging. Oberon also did a marvelous job on the packaging in my opinion. It was in the standard USPS priority mail box, and then wrapped in brown paper which makes it fully recyclable.


























Link to Picasa gallery with larger version: http://picasaweb.google.com/fskornia/OberonKindleCover?feat=directlink


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Your pics aren't showing up! 
Check the photo board if you're not sure how to post them...


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Your pics aren't showing up!
> Check the photo board if you're not sure how to post them...


Thanks, I had to play with Picasa a bit to sort things out.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Have you tried folding it back yet?  I'm curious how well/how flat it folds back.  Would love to see a pic! 

It's really pretty and I love the key charm.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I love it!  And... the key for the lock button.... Oberon excels again!  I'm so glad that you're happy with it... it's awesome.  And, don't they feel and smell wonderful?  Love the smell of leather!!  That's why having my Kindle in an Oberon cover always makes me feel like I'm reading a leather-covered book.  Basically, I am!!  Enjoy!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

The black is beautiful!  

I just now received my da Vinci in saddle and love it!  I took the plastic braces out to get rid of that little bit of weight and put the little key charm on.  It folds back very easily and I like putting my left hand in the pocket to hold it.  I am VERY pleased with my purchase!  Now I need a light and I am done!


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

kari said:


> Have you tried folding it back yet? I'm curious how well/how flat it folds back. Would love to see a pic!
> 
> It's really pretty and I love the key charm.


Ask and you shall receive!

It folds back really well and does go flatter than the images show if you apply more pressure. It's not my normal way of reading, since I've gotten used to holding my Kindle open like a book, with the top cover resting on my left arm and my left hand curling around the back to rest on the right page forward button. Hard to explain, so I'll add a pic for that too. Since that's what I've gotten used to, I probably won't be folding this cover back too much, but it does seem to handle it better than my M-Edge cover did.



AnelaBelladonna said:


> The black is beautiful!
> 
> I just now received my da Vinci in saddle and love it! I took the plastic braces out to get rid of that little bit of weight and put the little key charm on. It folds back very easily and I like putting my left hand in the pocket to hold it. I am VERY pleased with my purchase! Now I need a light and I am done!


I'm curious how/where you attached the charm. I had a pewter dragon bookmark that I had tucked into my K1 cover (didn't hit the screen and only marked up the skin a little), so it would be nice to have a similar touch with this.

Now for the pics:


































Again, link for gallery with full sized pics is here http://picasaweb.google.com/fskornia/OberonKindleCover?feat=directlink


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

FSkornia said:


> I'm curious how/where you attached the charm. I had a pewter dragon bookmark that I had tucked into my K1 cover (didn't hit the screen and only marked up the skin a little), so it would be nice to have a similar touch with this.


Slip your hand into the inside pocket on the side where the bungee closure is. You will feel two metal prongs. Work one of them out through the hole, slip the charm on then work the metal prong back in.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I'm so glad you posted this. I just ordered the exact same one! No shipping notice yet but I did get a shipping notice for my Decalgirl skin I ordered to go with it. 

Thanks for the info on how to put on the charm..it's CUTE!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks so much!  It appears to fold back pretty well.  As I suspected, it doesn't really go completely flat like my butterfly cover (for K2) did.  Butterfly has a built-in crease so it just works better for that...but I don't want the same cover again and besides it's not even available as mine is the original yummy purple that's apparently gone forever.  

Funny but I knew exactly what you meant when you mentioned how you're holding the cover b/c that's the way I've been holding my Amazon cover w/ K3.  It works pretty well!

Love the Da Vinci and I think the key charm is a nice touch with the lock button.  If I figure out a way to justify having 2 covers and decide to get another Oberon, I would get the Da Vinci in saddle, manly or not. lol  Enjoy, and thanks again for the pics!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful cover. The key is so cute. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kari said:


> Thanks so much! It appears to fold back pretty well. As I suspected, it doesn't really go completely flat like my butterfly cover (for K2) did. Butterfly has a built-in crease so it just works better for that...but I don't want the same cover again and besides it's not even available as mine is the original yummy purple that's apparently gone forever.


Kari, after some time, it will fold flat. I had my Hummingbird lying flat before I gifted it to my friend. It just takes working with it (and I use Apple Brand leather conditioner) to get it flat.

As for the purple, I saw a newer purple cover a few months ago and it's very close to the original. It's not the grapey color they had for awhile. You know how I am about the purple and I really liked it.

The da Vinci is gorgeous and I love the little key. I still haven't made up my mind between this one and the black Roses.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Heather, you've had all types of covers so you understand what I'm talking about.  Some people probably think I've lost my mind! lol


----------



## cbb77 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow!  That Davinici cover looks really nice.  The black looks so much better in your picture than on Oberon's website.  Great match for the Graphite K3.  Going to have to fight back my temptation to get one.


----------



## cbb77 (Jun 2, 2010)

Forgot to ask, hows the weight / feel with the K3 in it?  I currently have the lighted Amazon case and am leaning toward something else as I'm a little unhappy of the way it feels with the K3.  Just overall feels heavier than it should.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kari said:


> Thanks Heather, you've had all types of covers so you understand what I'm talking about. Some people probably think I've lost my mind! lol


<grin> I know exactly what you're talking about. Remember, I was the one who discovered the difference between the purples in the first place. ProfCrash brought her DX cover to our last meet-up and it was a very beautiful shade of purple. After seeing hers, I'd be willing to order the purple again.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> <grin> I know exactly what you're talking about. Remember, I was the one who discovered the difference between the purples in the first place. ProfCrash brought her DX cover to our last meet-up and it was a very beautiful shade of purple. After seeing hers, I'd be willing to order the purple again.


Good to know - I'm all about purple. Wish Amazon had offered theirs in a nice shade of it!

(ps -- miss you on Twitter!)


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

cbb77 said:


> Forgot to ask, hows the weight / feel with the K3 in it? I currently have the lighted Amazon case and am leaning toward something else as I'm a little unhappy of the way it feels with the K3. Just overall feels heavier than it should.


The cover is much lighter than I expected (I don't know why I had always believed them to be bulkier). It doesn't add that much more weight to the Kindle itself. I would estimate it being around a medium-length trade paperback. It's definitely lighter than my K1 with the M-Edge cover and less bulky.

As for the photos, they were actually taken with my camera phone (Motorola Droid). I've had mixed results with photos from it, but some of the changes in Android 2.2 have improved it.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I wanted to post and say that apparently not all the Da Vinci covers come with the Key Charm. I just got mine and it had a Celtic Diamond charm...no key charm in sight    I'm going to contact them. The key is just so perfect for the cover - I did not realize that the cover didn't come with it. I also cannot findit on their charms page to purchase it....so it doesn't look like I'll be able to even buy one. 

I'm bummed!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

AlexJouJou said:


> I wanted to post and say that apparently not all the Da Vinci covers come with the Key Charm. I just got mine and it had a Celtic Diamond charm...no key charm in sight  I'm going to contact them. The key is just so perfect for the cover - I did not realize that the cover didn't come with it. I also cannot findit on their charms page to purchase it....so it doesn't look like I'll be able to even buy one.
> 
> I'm bummed!


Definitely contact them. Unless they have run out or something, there has to be a way to get one from them.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

kari said:


> Definitely contact them. Unless they have run out or something, there has to be a way to get one from them.


I sent them an email this morning. I'll post their response. There isn't anything that says the key charm comes with it though so it's not obligatory on their part. But I've heard good things so I'm keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

I am sure Oberon does their best to match up these charms with the covers.  I suppose it's possible that they may be willing/able to make an exchange. However, that being said, we need to remember that the charms are a "thank you" gift from Oberon to their customers.  They don't have to include them at all.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

AlexJouJou said:


> I sent them an email this morning. I'll post their response. There isn't anything that says the key charm comes with it though so it's not obligatory on their part. But I've heard good things so I'm keeping fingers crossed!


No, it's not. But I'd want one enough that I'd be willing to buy it from them if it was offered.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

kari said:


> No, it's not. But I'd want one enough that I'd be willing to buy it from them if it was offered.


Me too - that's it exactly. I went and looked but I don't see it on their website. I don't know of another way to get it if they don't offer it for sale (??). Unless I post if someone somehow got one and wants to trade for the Celtic Diamond.

I know it's a gift - but it does seem to be consistently given - least as far as I am concerned from being on these boards. I guess in the past I sort of considered it included. I know that's wrong but it was just one of the things that I loved about the company.

In any case I'd buy it if I could!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

That's a really lovely cover - all the Oberons are - but I don't like the corner straps.   

Does anyone know why they use a really thin strap on the top right and thick ones on the other corners? If they'd put the thin straps on all the corners I'd be seriously tempted to buy one despite the hefty prices - especially now they do graphite Kindles, as the black straps won't show up as much. Is it a safety issue perhaps?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That is really nice! I had the black Bold Celtic for my K2 and was thinking about maybe ordering the Medici in either chocolate or black... but now that I see yours, I'm having doubts. 

I really want to hold out for a sleeve anyway, but I'm getting impatient. =(


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I am not quite sure what you mean about the straps...the top left and both bottom straps are the same, the top right is a bungee so that you can put the Kindle in place.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> That's a really lovely cover - all the Oberons are - but I don't like the corner straps.
> 
> Does anyone know why they use a really thin strap on the top right and thick ones on the other corners? If they'd put the thin straps on all the corners I'd be seriously tempted to buy one despite the hefty prices - especially now they do graphite Kindles, as the black straps won't show up as much. Is it a safety issue perhaps?


That right corner strap is just a bungee cord and is very flimsy. Pretty sure that's how my K2 fell out of it's case. You wouldn't want that for all corners b/c it wouldn't hold the Kindle in place at all.

I don't like the corners either now that I've had hinges. And in spite of what many have said, I have seen them slightly covering the bottom buttons in some pics -- that would bug me. I don't think corners would be a deal breaker for me though if everything else suited me, but for K3 it doesn't and I have a better option that's working well.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

kari said:


> That right corner strap is just a bungee cord and is very flimsy. Pretty sure that's how my K2 fell out of it's case. You wouldn't want that for all corners b/c it wouldn't hold the Kindle in place at all.
> 
> I don't like the corners either now that I've had hinges. And in spite of what many have said, I have seen them slightly covering the bottom buttons in some pics -- that would bug me. I don't think corners would be a deal breaker for me though if everything else suited me, but for K3 it doesn't and I have a better option that's working well.


I can only speak for the two K3 Oberon covers that I have received... but there is absolutely nothing "flimsy" about the upper right corner bungee cord in either of mine. They are VERY tight/snug/firm and hold my K3 perfectly. Neither of the bottom corner straps in either cover is anywhere near to covering the K3 buttons near them. I can do the "shake test" standing over my bed... and nothing will dislodge my K3 from Oberon's K3 cover. I absolutely love and trust them with my K3!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree, sounds like there was something wrong with your bungee Kari, because it definitely isn't flimsy. It held my K2 very securely and I would even have been totally comfortable with bungee at all four corners.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I disagree and I think if the the bungees would really hold the Kindle securely, they would use those instead of the wider straps.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

AlexJouJou said:


> I wanted to post and say that apparently not all the Da Vinci covers come with the Key Charm. I just got mine and it had a Celtic Diamond charm...no key charm in sight  I'm going to contact them. The key is just so perfect for the cover - I did not realize that the cover didn't come with it. I also cannot findit on their charms page to purchase it....so it doesn't look like I'll be able to even buy one.
> 
> I'm bummed!


If you don't hear back from Oberon, here's 1 on eBay 380249208166 I couldn't find this today, so posted in accessories just above this thread.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

The bungies eventually stretch (or at least mine did). I SURELY wouldn't want to depend on them at the corners to hold my K3 in place.


----------

